# Ventilateur Macbook Air



## dude001 (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai pu constater ne pas être le seul à me poser des questions autour des performances du ventilo du MBA.

En bref,

J'ai acheté un MBA 13' en octobre. Ayant l'habitude d'apple en terme d'ordinateurs je n'ai pas été supris jusque ces derniers temps. 

En effet le ventilateur est non seulement actif à 80% du temps, mais j'ai l'impression que souffle ne sort que sur la partie gauche (quand il est ouvert en face de moi).
J'imagine que le processeur est situé sur la partie gauche de la machine, ce qui explique qu'elle soit plus chaude de ce coté. Mais je suis étonné de ne pas sentir d'air sur la partie droite au niveau de l'aération (entre l'écran et le reste du laptop)

Enfin,

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si c'est normal que le son (qui est soit disant " uniformément réparti à travers le clavier " dixit apple) ne sorte que de la partie gauche de l'ordinateur?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## dude001 (20 Février 2012)

Personne n'a la moindre idée?


----------



## benete67 (20 Février 2012)

je te fais un retour dans la soirée


----------



## dude001 (20 Février 2012)

benete67 a dit:


> je te fais un retour dans la soirée



C'est gentil ;-)


----------



## benete67 (20 Février 2012)

tout est normal sauf le fait que ton ventilé soit actif 80% du temps après tout dépends de l'utilisation que tu en fais !!


----------



## MaxSolonik (20 Février 2012)

benete67 a dit:


> tout est normal sauf le fait que ton ventilé soit actif 80% du temps après tout dépends de l'utilisation que tu en fais !!



Personnellement j'ouvre pas mal d'applications (Photoshop et AI en même temps également) et j'entends quasiment jamais le ventilateur.


----------



## dude001 (21 Février 2012)

benete67 a dit:


> tout est normal sauf le fait que ton ventilé soit actif 80% du temps après tout dépends de l'utilisation que tu en fais !!



Il m'arrive de jouer à Starcraft et je ne suis pas étonné de l'entendre souffler...
Mais en ce moment, il souffle quelque soit ce que je fais. J'ai bien kill toutes les applications en cours mais ça continue.

Vous constatez la même chose que moi? (le souffle sort plutôt à gauche? le son aussi?)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jonas971 (21 Février 2012)

Salut, par simple curiosité. vous n'avez pas peur de cramé vos bécanes?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Février 2012)

jonas971 a dit:


> Salut, par simple curiosité. vous n'avez pas peur de cramé vos bécanes?



C'est pour ça qu'ils sont là.


----------



## dude001 (21 Février 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'ils sont là.



Ouais c'est clair !


----------



## benete67 (21 Février 2012)

MaxSolonik a dit:


> Personnellement j'ouvre pas mal d'applications (Photoshop et AI en même temps également) et j'entends quasiment jamais le ventilateur.


Tu fais quoi avec photoshop ?  non je rigole le miens chauffe un peu avec PS après je bosse sur la pré-release de CS6.

Pour moi un mba est pas fait pour jouer après c'est parce que j'ai une config pc à côté pour geeker sur des jeux plus costaux (dirons-nous), comme je le disais, le gma intel HD3000 n'est pas optimisé pour jouer, surtout qu'on peut rester plusieurs heures( tout dépendra du level ) sur des parties en ligne ( référence à starcraft 2 ) et utilisation prolongée de la ventilation peut avoir à long terme une incidence néfaste sur les performances de ta bécane Dude001.


----------



## surfman06 (21 Février 2012)

Il devrait avoir un post basé que sur ça (la température de l'ordo), vu que la plupart d'entre vous pensent que ça craint qu'un processeur chauffe, et surtout qu'il ne devrait pas chauffer autant.

Allez vérifier ici, www.intelmactemp.com et sur le site d'intel et vous seriez surpris de ce qu'ils peuvent encaisser.

Heureusement que vous n'avez pas un mac pro avec des cartes graphiques reliées ensembles car là, je pense que la température doit être vraiment élevée et que les ventilos fonctionnent à fond sur certains traitements graphiques, rendu 3D et tout le toutim..........:love:
(Une des raisons que le mac pro soit si bien agencé. La tour elle-même, est un chef d'oeuvre d'optimisation et tout est fait pour une aération adéquate)

   hot hot hot........


----------



## dude001 (22 Février 2012)

surfman06 a dit:


> Il devrait avoir un post basé que sur ça (la température de l'ordo), vu que la plupart d'entre vous pensent que ça craint qu'un processeur chauffe, et surtout qu'il ne devrait pas chauffer autant.
> 
> Allez vérifier ici, www.intelmactemp.com et sur le site d'intel et vous seriez surpris de ce qu'ils peuvent encaisser.
> 
> ...



Bon, du pour du contre... difficile de trancher !
pour info en redémarrant l'ordinateur je ne réglais pas le problème. J'ai réussi à avoir du résultat en l'éteignant complètement et en le rallument immédiatement. 
j'ai eu l'air un peu bête sur le coup.. mais il semblerait que certains processus restent actifs lorsque l'on se constate de "reboot" .

Il me reste le problème de la répartition de l'air et du son. 
De votre coté, constatez vous une asymétrie? (soufflerie pas homogène quand il chauffe ainsi que son qui sort de la gauche du clavier?)
à vrai dire je m'attendais à quelque chose de stéréo, comme sur le MBP...

pour répondre à ça peut être faudrait-il avoir quelques notions d'hardware, ou simplement connaitre la structure du MB air..

anyone?

Merci encore à tous pour vos contributions


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Février 2012)

Voici ton MacBook Air, vu de dessous : 





(en direct de iFixit)


Bon, pour le ventilateur qui souffle que d'un seul coté, je pense qu'on a la réponse. 

Un peut plus loin dans le guide de iFixit, il est bien dit que les deux L inversés en plastiques qui entourent la batterie sont les hauts-parleurs. Là, je pense qu'il y à un problème. 

Pour être sûr, il faudrait faire un test : Aller dans menu pomme/préférences sys/son/onglet sortie et jouer avec la balance. Si quand la balance est totalement tu un coté, tu n'entends plus rien...... -> SAV Apple. Un truc est peut-être mal branché.


----------



## dude001 (22 Février 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth, merci pour ta réponse.
C'est suffisamment clair, le ventilo est bien sur le coté gauche, et tout s'explique.

Quand au son, en allant dans les contrôles je me suis aperçu que la balance était orientée à gauche... Quel débutant..

Bref, c'est réglé 
Merci encore


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Février 2012)

Ok.

Au niveau du ventilateur, ça souffle encore beaucoup, où tu as trouvé une solution ?


----------



## surfman06 (23 Février 2012)

Qu'en est-il des process, services, applications en cours d'utilisation.
Si les ventilos se mettent à ronfler, il doit bien y avoir une raison, vois dans monitor le taux de remplissage cpu, peut être un début de piste.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Février 2012)

surfman06 a dit:


> Qu'en est-il des process, services, applications en cours d'utilisation.
> Si les ventilos se mettent à ronfler, il doit bien y avoir une raison, vois dans monitor le taux de remplissage cpu, peut être un début de piste.



Je dirais même plus, ne pas oublier de faire afficher tous les processus, et pas seulement ceux de l'utilisateur.


----------



## dude001 (23 Février 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je dirais même plus, ne pas oublier de faire afficher tous les processus, et pas seulement ceux de l'utilisateur.



à vrai dire tout c'est arrangé en éteignant l'ordinateur.
le redemarer ne faisait pas grand chose par contre.

Mais oui tout rentre dans l'ordre

Merci encore


----------



## surfman06 (24 Février 2012)

De le redémarrer a permis de fermer un service, application, ou autre qui posait problème.


----------

